# Traditional laces, adjustability vs Speed lace and boa. Are they a bit crap?



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Yo yo yo.
So i need my first new pair of boots. Have snowboarded for 3-years on hand-me down kit from my bro and need to step up to some decent boots to hit some of the bigger features. Freestyle/jumpy kind of rider who also likes speed and roaming the mountain all over the shop.

So everyone says "traditional laces have the most customization fit" but correct me if i'm wrong, surely the laces all even out after about an hour and you have equal pressure everywhere? Surely a 2-zone lace is much more customisable as the lower half can be done separate to the upper?

Reason I ask is I like 32's. Toss up between prime/tm-two but the lacing has got me edging towards the lashed fast track instead. Problem is these felt on the squishy side in the store and they advised me they end up breaking down into a super comfy but limp boot. 

Can anyone offer me any consolation on how to customise the fit of a traditional laced boooooot? Otherwise i might wing it with the lashed fasty

:hairy::hairy::finger1:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

There's things you can do with laces that lock off zones. And with that, you can lock off way more zones than 2.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Laces are the most adjustable I think. Then BOA, then speed laces. Hate speed laces. I have been tying work boots as long as I can remember, snowboard boots aren't much different. There are a ton of ways to have the strings hold seperate zones, from going around the boot to crossing strings.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Nivek said:


> There's things you can do with laces that lock off zones. And with that, you can lock off way more zones than 2.


Ahh. intriguing. Are you not going to tell us more/how? Thanks :jumping1:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

This is kind of the basics... I usually put a knot above the toes then "speed lace" the rest of the boot.
How to Tie Your Snowboard Boots | Backcountry.com


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> This is kind of the basics... I usually put a knot above the toes then "speed lace" the rest of the boot.
> How to Tie Your Snowboard Boots | Backcountry.com


Ah. Thanking you squire. So a "double over hand knot" at the toe box and then lace away as normal for the upper? 
Do you find traditional laces need redoing/tightening late in the day?

Anyone wanna weigh in on the prime vs tm-two vs lashed conundrum? :embarrased1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

TM no idea Bought 32 Prime at end of season.. 
I have a very wide foot. 
Walked around at home 3-4 times they fit great. 
Not much help since not tested them on snow yet.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> TM no idea Bought 32 Prime at end of season..
> I have a very wide foot.
> Walked around at home 3-4 times they fit great.
> Not much help since not tested them on snow yet.


Yah they feel great in store. You size down from normal shoes bud or fit true to size? :finger1:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

RIDERUK said:


> Yah they feel great in store. You size down from normal shoes bud or fit true to size? :finger1:


You're asking for help/advice and flipping the bird to those from whom you want help?
WTF?
:finger1:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Ah. Thanking you squire. So a "double over hand knot" at the toe box and then lace away as normal for the upper?
> Do you find traditional laces need redoing/tightening late in the day?
> 
> Anyone wanna weigh in on the prime vs tm-two vs lashed conundrum? :embarrased1:


Like the article said, do the knot at the top instead of just crossing over once and they shouldn't budge.

I have TM-2's and couldn't be happier. They were comfortable without even breaking in. I'd go with whatever seems to fit best though.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> You're asking for help/advice and flipping the bird to those from whom you want help?
> WTF?
> :finger1:


AH sorry man i didn't look properly i thought it was a thumb up! Obviously wouldn't be meaning to be such a d$*khead... soz



KansasNoob said:


> Like the article said, do the knot at the top instead of just crossing over once and they shouldn't budge.
> 
> I have TM-2's and couldn't be happier. They were comfortable without even breaking in. I'd go with whatever seems to fit best though.


Yah i'm feeling better about the lacing now and the tm is probably a more all rounder boot than the prime. Thanks :jumping1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Yah they feel great in store. You size down from normal shoes bud or fit true to size? :finger1:


down i/2 size tight in toe box:injured:


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> down i/2 size tight in toe box:injured:


Tight like uncomfortable? I shouldn;t really have started a second thread but as i said in that one... the half size down for me basically made my toes feel a bit numb and the nail felt a bit funny like it had pressured alot.

Made me wonder if i needed to buy true to size

thanks!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

While trad laces are great....if you were looking for something else in the 32 line, I would check out the Focus boas. Lashed is on the softer side.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> While trad laces are great....if you were looking for something else in the 32 line, I would check out the Focus boas. Lashed is on the softer side.


My buddy has those. Look sweet and he loves them but he says they are hella stiff. He's nearly all freeride himself. I'll try them on in store out of interest.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Tight like uncomfortable? I shouldn;t really have started a second thread but as i said in that one... the half size down for me basically made my toes feel a bit numb and the nail felt a bit funny like it had pressured alot.
> 
> Made me wonder if i needed to buy true to size
> 
> thanks!



First measured foot like (wiresport) suggested on this forum which was 29.5 which is 11.5 U.S. 

Wiresport said bare foot against wall mark with pencil. measure from wall to line.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> First measured foot like (wiresport) suggested on this forum which was 29.5 which is 11.5 U.S.
> 
> Wiresport said bare foot against wall mark with pencil. measure from wall to line.


I don't have a tape measure or ruler unfortnately...
Maybe i should go for the small one and brave it out. But i'm not losing my toenail again!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> I don't have a tape measure or ruler unfortnately...
> Maybe i should go for the small one and brave it out. But i'm not losing my toenail again!


Tape measure dollar at Dollar Tree.
Beats toe nails on bad fitting boats....
Or go to boot fitter....


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

RIDERUK said:


> My buddy has those. Look sweet and he loves them but he says they are hella stiff. He's nearly all freeride himself. I'll try them on in store out of interest.


Try the Binarys then. Not as stiff and dual Boa.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

RIDERUK said:


> Anyone wanna weigh in on the prime vs tm-two vs lashed conundrum? :embarrased1:


The Lashed is their best seller, its a park boot, its soft and easy to hike in, very little support, 32's version of the Burton Moto. That being said it is not a low end boot. It is still a nice $200 boot that will take a beating (although it will be a bit mushy).

The Tm-Two is mid stiff, all mountain, team loving boot. I know many many people who use this boot, it may even be more popular than the Lashed. It is the boot to rule all boots - if it fits.

The Prime is their freeride ultra stiff boot.

Learned to tie shoes almost 35 year ago. Still no problems. Traditional laces own. If you have a foot shaped like a walrus penis (like BA) you may need BOA for a proper fit.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

get the boots that fit you best, you can't rely on randoms on the internet that have absolutely zero idea of what your foot even looks like..

that being said, the prime i think will be too stiff for a freestyle/jumpy kind of guy. ive been riding tm twos for years and love them, they are comfortable for me and offer the support i need for all mountain resort riding while still allowing for a bit of flex to get tricky. when it comes to laces, traditional are the most customisable. its not rocket science bro, i learnt to tie my shoes when i was like 14, im sure you will manage. i pull the bottom half tight then tie a knot on each loop as i work my way up to the top.

:finger1: :finger1: :finger1: :finger1: :finger1: :finger1: :finger1: :finger1: :finger1:


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> The Lashed is their best seller, its a park boot, its soft and easy to hike in, very little support, 32's version of the Burton Moto. That being said it is not a low end boot. It is still a nice $200 boot that will take a beating (although it will be a bit mushy).
> 
> The Tm-Two is mid stiff, all mountain, team loving boot. I know many many people who use this boot, it may even be more popular than the Lashed. It is the boot to rule all boots - if it fits.
> 
> ...


Yah. Sounds the the tm-two is my best bet...
Heard nothing but great things (other than the grip is poor)



Steezus Christ said:


> get the boots that fit you best, you can't rely on randoms on the internet that have absolutely zero idea of what your foot even looks like..
> 
> that being said, the prime i think will be too stiff for a freestyle/jumpy kind of guy. ive been riding tm twos for years and love them, they are comfortable for me and offer the support i need for all mountain resort riding while still allowing for a bit of flex to get tricky. when it comes to laces, traditional are the most customisable. its not rocket science bro, i learnt to tie my shoes when i was like 14, im sure you will manage. i pull the bottom half tight then tie a knot on each loop as i work my way up to the top.
> 
> :finger1: :finger1: :finger1: :finger1: :finger1: :finger1: :finger1: :finger1:


Yah i knw what ya mean. Out of interest did you size down with the tm's? :finger1::jumping1:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i got the size that fit me best...


----------

